# Jinma 284



## Natesluder (Mar 6, 2021)

Hi there so much have one of these tractors and got it when the person before ran out of gas so do I need to bleed the fuel system ? Because it will not start thanks for ur time


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Natesluder.
Did it run out of gas or Diesel fuel. If it ran out of gas you may have bigger problems than your think.
The Jinma 284 came with a diesel, and yes, you may need to bleed the system to get it going.
Here is a bit of a manual


http://docshare01.docshare.tips/files/4349/43497835.pdf


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Do not put gas in that tractor. It's too volatile and will quickly damage the engine. If you put gas in the tank, drain it all out and completely purge the system with diesel.


----------



## Natesluder (Mar 6, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Natesluder.
> Did it run out of gas or Diesel fuel. If it ran out of gas you may have bigger problems than your think.
> The Jinma 284 came with a diesel, and yes, you may need to bleed the system to get it going.
> Here is a bit of a manual
> ...




thank u for the info no gas was ran in it just ran out of Diesel fuel lol so I Read that whole manual and no where does it talk about bleeding the fuel system .I did find out online just googling ran out of Diesel in a tractor and had said need to bleed system


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

OK Natesluder,

Get yourself a plastic spray bottle and put some diesel fuel in it. Watch the attached video:






PS: Your tractor doesn't have to be in a pigpen to do this!! note that he sprayed faster when th engine bogged down to keep it running.


----------



## Natesluder (Mar 6, 2021)

BigT said:


> OK Natesluder,
> 
> Get yourself a plastic spray bottle and put some diesel fuel in it. Watch the attached video:
> 
> ...





sweet!!! Thanks a bunch probably saved me hrs of work lol gotta love it best thing is to ask questions because 2 3 5 heads are better than one


----------

